# Why is my betta scared of my finger?



## MakiDad (Apr 3, 2015)

Hello!

Im quite concerned about my betta fish reaction when Im trying to interact with him. His a very peaceful and until now friendly fish.

About two weeks ago we added 6 glow light tetras to the fish tank and everything was ok, or at least I thought it was, until about two days later when I saw one of the little ones nipping on my betta's fins. 

After a lot of reading it seamed that the only thing to do was separate them. So we did. My betta was extremely nervous and stressed. Now, more than two weeks after the event my betta is still acting strange. Is calm and swimming around like he always does but when I try to interact with him he's afraid of my finger. On the first days he would just quickly swim to the other side of the aquarium or even hide. 

Whenever I'm around the aquarium he follows me and stares at me but when try to play with him or just get my finger close to him é starts swimming backwards and sometimes he still goes away.

I'm concerned because he used to follow my finger around and I don't want him to be scared or something.

He has plenty of space in the aquarium and plenty of hiding places but he's not a hidding kinda betta.

Is he stressed? Was it because of that situation with the glow light tetras?
Is he ok? Can I do something? Will he be back to normal with time?

I it was more than two weeks ago.

This is my first time writing in a forum. I'm really thankful to you all that can take some time to help me finding some answers.

Once again, tank you.


----------



## lullaby30 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hello MakiDad,

While I am not the most knowledgeable person with bettas, I can tell you that my Atlas does the same thing. However, I know he is happy and not stressed at all. He blows bubble nests all the time, swims around his tank happily and swims to my finger when I feed him. The only time he looks slightly scared is when I try to play with him by approaching my finger to the glass of his tank. I guess he is just scared because it is not something he is used to. 

If I were you, I wouldn't be concerned about this. The only time it should be concerning is if he hangs out at the bottom of his tank all the time, if he doesn't eat, if he seems pale, etc. If he keeps on acting normally except for that little detail, I don't think there is anything to worry about!

Cheers!


----------



## Csimpso22 (Jun 27, 2014)

as long as he is eating and there are not any outward signs of any issues he is probably just stressed and given time he will be back to normal. You could try jus going up to the tank an placing your finger on the tank without moving it for a few minutes to see if he will come investigate and gradually start getting him to follow it again. Also can you post any pictures just incase thre is something that your not seeing to defiantly rule out any illnesses as issues ?


----------

